# Ninja crime wave - foiled!



## CoryKS (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.mailtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070823/NEWS/708230321

People complain that kids spend too much time playing video games... but considering what else they might come up with to spend that time, I say buy 'em a PS3.



> ROGUE RIVER  Three teen members of a self-proclaimed "ninja" group face felony charges after their months-long spree of nighttime pranks morphed into serious criminal activity, police say.


 
Sounds like they have their technique down... except for the yelp of pain.  I'm pretty sure ninjas don't give out a yelp of pain.  But melting away into the night?  Oh yeah, that's mad skillz.  :rofl:



> In June, shortly before high school graduation, Officer Robert Buren almost captured one of the so-called ninjas who had climbed up on a rooftop at Rogue River High School and was throwing debris down at a school security officer. Buren climbed up and gave chase, nearly capturing the suspect by an air-conditioning unit.
> 
> "But the kid took off at full speed, running to the edge of the building," said Lewis. "Then he jumped off into space, hit a tree, broke branches all the way down to the ground, where he gave out a yelp of pain and then melted away into the night."


----------



## thardey (Aug 23, 2007)

Alright, that weird to find a local news story on here. That's not far from where I live.

Heh, welcome to my neighborhood.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2007)

The article sounds like there may be an entire ring of "ninja" wannabes in the area.  The chief is right on one thing...they are very lucky to not have been shot and killed yet.  He's wrong, however, about watching too many Jackie Chan movies.  Jackie doesn't play ninjas, drunken kung fu masters maybe but not ninjas.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Even more *NINNNJAAAA MADNESSSSS!!!!!  *Ya know, I could have seen this type of thing happening back in the '80s when all the really cheesey ninja movies were making it big but just not now.  And these were female ninjas to boot!...or is that female ninjas to tabi...I get so confused.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 27, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Even more *NINNNJAAAA MADNESSSSS!!!!!  *Ya know, I could have seen this type of thing happening back in the '80s when all the really cheesey ninja movies were making it big but just not now.  And these were female ninjas to boot!...or is that female ninjas to tabi...I get so confused.


Chick Ninjas! :inlove:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

kunoichi are hot. :whip1:


----------



## That One Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> http://www.mailtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070823/NEWS/708230321
> 
> People complain that kids spend too much time playing video games... but considering what else they might come up with to spend that time, I say buy 'em a PS3.
> 
> ...




LOL i used to live there when I was younger. Believe me, you don't need to be a ninja to outsmart the local police force. The part where the cop was like "it was getting to serious, so we kicked up the afterburners and solved the case" made me snort milk through my nose. I bet busting these kids is probably the highlight of his career.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 25, 2007)

The first Ninja crime wave may have been stopped but seeking easy targets they now gang up on ATA kid white belts to steal their lunch money. Those evil Ninjers! Unortunately for them this boy has already mastered the ability to morph into a grown up Korean TKD expert.

http://www.ataonline.com/


----------

